# unterschiedliches Verhalten beim Installieren des App auf dem Smartphone



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2012)

Hi!

Ich habe drei nur sehr leicht unterschiedliche Apps erstellt.
Alle drei habe ich unter verschiedenen Namen zu *.apk exportiert.

Alle habe ich per Email an mich versendet, um sie im Smartphone zu laden und zu installieren.
Beim 1. erscheint: "Analysefehler, Beim Parsen des Pakets ist ein Problem aufgetreten."  --> OK (Button)
beim 2. funktioniert alles (Installation und Betrieb)
beim 3. erscheint: "Der Anhang konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden."

Hat jemand Erklärungen dafür auf Lager?
mit Dank,
der Frank


----------



## Gast2 (17. Aug 2012)

Woran liegt es, wenn eine *.apk, die per Mail versendet wird, sich vom Empfänger nicht herunterladen läßt?
Auf dem Emulator und direkt angeschlossenen Smartphone funktioniert die App.

Frank


----------



## Gast2 (17. Aug 2012)

Eine Lösung, die soeben (einmal) funktionierte:
Alle Aps von den (einen) Entwicklungsrechner löschen und Smartphone neu starten.
Dann funktionierte die Installation.


----------



## schlingel (20. Aug 2012)

Zum einen kann es dazu kommen, dass man die Apps nicht installieren kann wenn bereits eine App mit dem selben Namen aber anderer Signatur installiert ist. Außerdem muss man darauf aufpassen die APK mit zipalign noch nachzubereiten vor dem Installieren.


----------

